# Chewy Chicken



## beetle_slayer (Sep 13, 2007)

I need help cooking chicken.  I always seem to make it too chewy.  I like to boil it so I can save the broth for my spoiled dog.  How do I boil chicken and make it tender like for chicken spaghetti?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2007)

Boiling meats makes them tough (too chewy). So does cooking them for too long.

Whether it's a whole chicken or just parts, the key is to simmer the chicken, not to boil it , just until it's done.

Assuming your goal is to cook great chicken and have the broth as a by-product rather than the other way around, try this:

Bring your water to a boil and season it as you like. Add the chicken and bring it up to a simmer. Simmer for about 45 minutes to an hour  for a whole chicken (or less for smaller pieces) until the chicken is cooked through. Remove the chicken from the broth then remove the chicken from the bones (if there are bones). Return the bones to the broth and continue to simmer for another couple of hours to extract all the flavor from the bones.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I love my dog, but he would never get my chicken broth !


----------



## Caine (Sep 13, 2007)

Barb L said:


> I love my dog, but he would never get my chicken broth !


 
I give my cat and my foster kittens my tuna water!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 13, 2007)

Caine said:


> I give my cat and my foster kittens my tuna water!


Yep, I keep canned tuna around mostly for medicinal purposes. If I have a kitty that isn't eating well, especially an old one, I crack open a can of tuna. If they won't perk up and start eating that, it's time to start digging a hole.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow. Your dog sure is lucky. I would NEVER boil chicken for my dog... his food comes pre-packaged from a dog bag. 

I think you should go for a whole chicken and boil the bird in the pot instead of using breasts. I usually boil my whole chicken for 1/2 hour under medium heat, cover then turn off the heat. Leave for at least 1 hour. (This is how I make Hainan Chicken) This way I know my chicken won't be chewy and it'll be cooked. The water becomes the stock for future cooking. Well, that's my way.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 14, 2007)

As mentioned above don't boil it.  I actually cook my chicken below a simmer for a longer period of time.

Put chicken into a pot with carrots, celery, onion, peppercorns, and a bit of fresh parsley.  Pour in cold water until it just covers the chicken.  Put the pot onto the stove and cover with lid.  I personally bring the heat up just to where you see a few tiny bubbles, not a regular simmer.  This also helps keep the broth clear and not to get cloudy.  I usually keep it on the heat for about 2 hours depending on the size of the chicken.  The meat is so tender when it is done the legs usually fall off when removing from the pot.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2007)

Another way is to cook it in a pressure cooker. A cast iron dutch oven is another way. 
The heavy lid on a dutch oven works like a low pressure pressure cooker.
I have cooked chicken in a Dutch Oven at home and camping. The meat will simply fall off the bone. Delicious with a rub of herbs (Thyme, oregano, savory, etc) and salt and pepper.


----------



## Clienta (Sep 14, 2007)

*I do the opposite of beetle_slayer!*

I simmer the chicken for a long time. I feed my doggie the chicken & save & freeze the chicken stock.


----------

